# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  جورج الراسي

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

يستعد الفنان جورج الراسي لتصوير اغنيته الجديده قلبي مات الغنية جميلة جدا يمكنكم سماعها...

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكور زيكو 

و هي رابط الاغنيه للجميع 

http://www.4shared.com/file/89291716...1RCOM.html?s=1

----------

